# Big cams on Pro-Maf setup



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Hi guys

Anyone have any idea how the 630cc Pro-Maf will work with bigger cams than 268 ? 

How is the powerband with 276 or 288? 
In the summer im almost daily driving my 12V and I'm thinking about cams. Drc 268, Schrick 268 or something to really get things going over 4000 rpm... The stock ones are ok, but its time to overhaul the head anyway. Then I see some drag cars that uses Techtonics 288, but on a Pro-Maf I'm not sure.......


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Anyone have any idea how the 630cc Pro-Maf will work with bigger cams than 268 ?
> 
> ...


Give it a try, you'll be using up a lot more fuel on the 288s though, so you might run out of injector, if you're close to the limit right now you'll be at the limit making similar power.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Hmm... Doesnt sound like an option. Maybe 268s are the boring safe way to go anyway. Anyone dynoed high psi VRTs with oem vs aftermarked that wanna share? DRC 268s really are tempting..


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

Here's my old setup. Stock vs eurospec 268's and those were pretty mild cams. I now run the 288's and rev to 8K.










A bit choppy but you get the idea, gains are only in topend, didnt really feel any low end loss even with the 288's I got in there now. The above dyno was around 20psi


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

^^ Are the TT 288s worth it? Vs the TT 268s?

Currently running Schimmel's 263s


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Marat_g60: What tuning do you run? 288s and 8000 rpm needs to be huge diffrence. I remember reading about a guy that dynoed 150whp more when running the 288s on high boost... How the powerband was or how the history went i don't know.
I'm also curious what the idle will be when adding higher than 268, although i can adjust that with Vag-Com.
I've read that people are happy with DRC268s ,Schimmel 263 and offcourse Schrick 268. And now TT 288s and 276? are been used by some hardcore standalone cars... hmmm, not sure if the Pro-Maf will like cams higher than 268..


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

I would say they're worth it, really wakes the vr up in topend with very little lowend loss. When I first installed the 288's I was running C2 630 4" maf software, it idled like a champ and drove like stock. I wanted to take full advantage of the setup so I went with lugtronics. I don't know how much power I gained from these cams, but it made 541whp and 430tq at 20-21psi on a PT6766. I gained about 100whp by going from a SC61(same as GT35R) to the new turbo, cams and standalone at roughly the same boost level maybe even less. I'd say the cams play. A big role in this, but so does the turbo, and the standalone helps too but you'd get the same results with a custom chip tune.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

541whp at 20/21psi is 120whp more than a typical chip tune setup  
Looks like there is a pair of used cheap Schrick 268 heading my way soon.
So I will be going from stock head, to 268s w/Schrick springs and some titanium retainers.
If i dont get them, I will aim on higher cam specs. TT 276 or 288s..


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

definitely upgrading to a bigger set of cams for next year :thumbup: now just have to choose which set... 276s or grow a pair and do the 288s :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

I say grow a pair go for the 288's since you're using standalone.  plus it keeps the torque under control which is another plus. How's that tubular manifold working out for you? I really want one for my setup. Norwegian-VR6 you can't go wrong with schrick 268's especially if they're cheap


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

marat_g60 said:


> I say grow a pair go for the 288's


Paolo, after tuning and riding in the car many times, I can tell you 288s are the ****.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Are there any special install instructions for the 288s? Or its just like any normal cams installation? 

Going in a 9:1 Schimmel 3l with hd valve springs, stock head... 

Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> 541whp at 20/21psi is 120whp more than a typical chip tune setup


i've never seen a chiptune of a 6766, please post a dyno


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

TBT-Syncro said:


> i've never seen a chiptune of a 6766, please post a dyno


Me either, but you know what i mean. The end.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Me either, but you know what i mean. The end.


???


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

PjS860ct said:


> Are there any special install instructions for the 288s? Or its just like any normal cams installation?
> 
> Going in a 9:1 Schimmel 3l with hd valve springs, stock head...
> 
> Thanks:thumbup:


Same as any other cam. Our engine builder suggests idling them at 2k for 10 min IIRC, as with any other new cam.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

TBT-Syncro said:


> i've never seen a chiptune of a 6766, please post a dyno


Problem is chip tunes won't run properly on a 6766 + 288s. Most of the ones I've seen barely run properly @ 400whp with a smaller turbo and cams. I'm sure a custom chip tune would make the same power, but the off the shelf ones are not safe.


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

I run 9:1 JE pistons and had to get them milled a **** hair to clear the valves, they dont have the cutout for the valves like the stock pistons IIRC. I only found out about this problem when the head had to come off. Your pistons may not require this, but mine did, it was mainly the exhaust valves that were hitting slightly.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

marat_g60 said:


> I run 9:1 JE pistons and had to get them milled a **** hair to clear the valves, they dont have the cutout for the valves like the stock pistons IIRC. I only found out about this problem when the head had to come off. Your pistons may not require this, but mine did, it was mainly the exhaust valves that were hitting slightly.


Oops forgot about that part :what:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

I knew ive heard of a little problem with the 288s...but wasn't sure.. hmmm

Does anyone know if the 276 have the same problem?

Ill be doing the Bosch motorsport coilpack for next year and the bigger cams will definitely help make more power top end... hopefully some sqs action if the money is right n the wife doesn't find out lol


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

sp_golf said:


> Problem is chip tunes won't run properly on a 6766 + 288s. Most of the ones I've seen barely run properly @ 400whp with a smaller turbo and cams. I'm sure a custom chip tune would make the same power, but the off the shelf ones are not safe.


no problem with my tune and the drc/foffa cams. although only at 20psi on the 35r. although i doubt it would work properly with 288s.

268 and bigger hotside or turbo has been something i've been thinking about though.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

TBT-Syncro said:


> ???


It would be fun to see what a chiptuned 6766 12V would do @ 20psi. I really doubt anything over 450whp.


----------

